# Personal Hygiene



## HG 400 (Apr 15, 2015)

What's you guys personal hygiene like?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 15, 2015)

If I can smell myself then I need a shower.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 15, 2015)

I change my briefs if they get full, otherwise I don't really worry about it in general.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 15, 2015)

Shower daily, or more if doing strenuous stuff/working outside as to not be sweaty. Brush teeth twice daily. Shave whenever I feel like it (which is generally every couple of days because I hate having body hair). Always have been pretty keen on being clean - it puts me in a bad mood if I feel dirty.


----------



## John Furrman (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been skipping days as far as showering goes these last few weeks, but I am getting back in the groove of things. I nearly always bathe if I have to go out and do stuff. I use antibacterial body wash to keep my acne under control. I also hate my facial hair, but my skin is really sensitive, so I can only shave maybe thrice a week.

People have told me I smell good, so I am doing something right.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 15, 2015)

shower at least twice a day. wash all clothes immediately after wearing them. brush teeth immediately after eating or listerine after smoking. wash hands pretty much religiously constantly


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 15, 2015)

I shower whenever I feel I'm too sweaty/sticky/smelly. I exclusively use personal hygiene products from the natural grocery store (except deodorant). Interestingly enough, that means I need to wash myself _less_ often because that means the harsh surfactants from conventional products don't dry the heck out of my skin/hair, causing it to overcompensate with oiliness.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Apr 15, 2015)

Shower/brush teeth when I wake up. 
Shower/ brush teeth right before I go to bed.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Apr 15, 2015)

I bathe in the blood of virgins to keep my skin youthful.


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 15, 2015)

Daily showers, brush my teeth before bed. I ensure my hair is brushed and (every other day) conditioned.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Apr 15, 2015)

usually i don't need to shower or bathe because my natural body odor is pleasant, plus it makes me feel more manly. I don't need to brush my teeth because i'm of british origin so my teeth are already in terrible shape, even i did brush them, so i'm planning on having them rot off and then just using dentures. Sometimes i shower but only when i have to go somewhere fancy like the park or wallmart, and i need to smell feminine. Sometimes i rub some miracle cream that my pastor gave me to keep down any rashes or skin deformities, which is really helpful because i have a lot, but the cream is milk based so some times it sticks to my skin and rots and leaves a putrid smell and a green film, but I don't usually shower after it starts to smell because i'm pretty sure that no one can notice.


----------



## The Knife (Apr 15, 2015)

Question: am I the only person who brushes my teeth in the shower? Husbando thinks it's weird.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 15, 2015)

The Knife said:


> Question: am I the only person who brushes my teeth in the shower? Husbando thinks it's weird.




even though he is a brony, he is right about this


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 15, 2015)

The Knife said:


> Question: am I the only person who brushes my teeth in the shower? Husbando thinks it's weird.



You also _read books_ in the shower.


----------



## The Knife (Apr 15, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> You also _read books_ in the shower.



Not while I'm brushing my damn teeth!


----------



## Holdek (Apr 15, 2015)

The Knife said:


> Question: am I the only person who brushes my teeth in the shower? Husbando thinks it's weird.


It's fucking insane.


----------



## The Knife (Apr 15, 2015)

Holdek said:


> It's fucking insane.



No it isn't. You can spit and drool all over the place in the shower and it's not a big deal.

I also brush my teeth at the basin but only in the mornings.

Husband also thinks it's weird to store the toothbrushes in the cupboard but they've proven that germs from the toilet can splash up to six feet away when you flush so it's more hygienic not to leave your brushes in the open.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 15, 2015)

Well at least you _are_ brushing your teeth. Doesn't matter how you do it, as long as your teeth get clean.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 15, 2015)

The Knife said:


> Question: am I the only person who brushes my teeth in the shower? Husbando thinks it's weird.



Nah I will do it on occasion. I wear my glasses in the shower (when not washing my hair that day) and apparently that's weird, but my eyesight is so bad that it's kind of required.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 15, 2015)

The Knife said:


> No it isn't. You can spit and drool all over the place in the shower and it's not a big deal.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 15, 2015)

Speaking of weird shower habits, I've heard that some people piss in the shower drain rather than the toilet to save water from flushing the toilet.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 15, 2015)

I bathe in bear urine like a real man.


----------



## JU 199 (Apr 15, 2015)

I use _Axe body spray every day._


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 15, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I bathe in bear urine like a real man.



And from my anthropology studies, in Bedoiun cultures they also bathe their newborn babies in camel urine. They have no water in the desert, so what else would they use?


----------



## KingGeedorah (Apr 15, 2015)

The Knife said:


> Question: am I the only person who brushes my teeth in the shower? Husbando thinks it's weird.



Gf and I do it all the time. Why bother waiting to brush when you can just get fresh all at once?


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 15, 2015)

KingGeedorah said:


> Gf and I do it all the time. Why bother waiting to brush when you can just get fresh all at once?



The Knife & I shower together all the time. It saves hot water & it's nice to have someone to scrub your back.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Apr 16, 2015)

Oooh, I doo ookay foor persooonal hygiene.  I shoower when I goo to groop therapy.  I save a booondle on tooolet paper by never wiping.

I doon't have many teeth left, sooo I shooed have a moore efficient moorning cooonstitoootional, noo.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Apr 16, 2015)

I just wait till the layer of dirt on my skin is thick enough to peel it off.
Who needs water anyway? Pffff.


----------



## Stratomsk (Apr 16, 2015)

Shouldn't this thread be in Off-Topic?

Unless we are debating the ethical quandaries of sanitation of your extremities v. nothing at all.



Ass Manager 3000 said:


> I like the CWC method. _Axe and fanta is all ya need...._


I would do the same thing with Coke if I wouldn't feel like an absolute shit for wasting my favorite drink.


----------



## JU 199 (Apr 16, 2015)

Stratomsk said:


> Unless we are debating the ethical quandaries of sanitation of your extremities v. nothing at all.



I like the CWC method. _Axe and fanta is all ya need...._


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm the only person I know who _has _to wash their hair twice a day because of how oily I am, so my hygiene game is on point.


----------



## DankMemes (Apr 16, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> Speaking of weird shower habits, I've heard that some people piss in the shower drain rather than the toilet to save water from flushing the toilet.


I do this all the time, but I also clean the stall more frequently to make it not disgusting.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 16, 2015)

I shower every day, shave with an electric shaver every 2-3 days, and brush my teeth and use mouthwash when I wake up and before going to bed.


----------



## Blueberry (Apr 16, 2015)

I just rinse off with a warsh rag every now and then. 

Sometimes me and the kids go down to the river for a little warshin' family style.

I pick the corn from my teeth with coiled leafs off of the trees, reckon that will save a few of my teeth from the gingivitis.

When we do wipe our asses we got to dip the newspaper in the spittoon to sawftin' it up, cuz sometimes if you don't you get a pretty bad rash on your undercarriage, and as sure as heck fire that ain't fun


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## I AM STRAIGHT!!!! (Apr 17, 2015)

enema thrice daily


----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 17, 2015)

I wash myself with a rag on a stick!


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 17, 2015)

I can't go more than a day without a shower. Even if Im home unless Im deathly ill, I have to bathe. I can't stand the smell of myself after a while. I brush my teeth at least once a day. I try to brush em before I knock out. But Im usually so tired when I just go to sleep.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone else put talc powder to their nutsack in the summer?  You haven't lived until you tried it.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 17, 2015)

The Knife said:


> Question: am I the only person who brushes my teeth in the shower? Husbando thinks it's weird.



I used to do that myself. Although I was told you'd save water if you just did it at the sink. 

Anyway yeah, I can't imagine going without at least one shower a day. Not just because of personal hygiene, but I just love being in the shower. The warmness of the water, being alone with your thoughts, that feeling of cleanliness after the shower is over. It's a feeling that can't be compared.


----------



## exball (Apr 17, 2015)

scorptatious said:


> I just love being in the shower. The warmness of the water, being alone with your thoughts, that feeling of cleanliness after the shower is over. It's a feeling that can't be compared.


*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Overcast (Apr 17, 2015)

exball said:


> *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Sunny-D (Apr 17, 2015)

The Knife said:


> Question: am I the only person who brushes my teeth in the shower? Husbando thinks it's weird.


I do this. Baring teeth at the shower stream to rinse after brushing them feels really fucking thoroughly clean.


----------



## Konstantinos (Apr 17, 2015)

There's a fountain near where I live and if I get there early, I can carry out my business with relative ease.

If the campus security walk by or if a jogger phones the police, my shower time is effectively cut short.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 17, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> Speaking of weird shower habits, I've heard that some people piss in the shower drain rather than the toilet to save water from flushing the toilet.


I used to do that but not because saving water but because I was a teenager and too lazy to get back out of the fucking shower and not live like a savage.


----------



## Blueberry (Apr 18, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Anyone else put talc powder to their nutsack in the summer?  You haven't lived until you tried it.



I cake my nether realm in Gold Bond


----------



## PantsOfDesire (Apr 18, 2015)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> I used to do that but not because saving water but because I was a teenager and too lazy to get back out of the fucking shower and not live like a savage.



I always shower in the mornings - sometimes also at night if it's been a long day. Anyway, the morning piss is always going to be a bit aromatic, from having festered for 7 hours, and the hot water's going to turn that in to some kind of piss sauna. Tried it once, and decided pretty quickly that there are more pleasant ways to conserve water. I'd rate pissing on the neighbour's dog as being more pleasant than bathing in the aroma of red ale piss.

Fun story #1

Incidentally, I was once in a sauna when some bright spark thought it'd be hilarious to piss on the coals. Don't ever let that happen - they had to damn near fumigate the place to remove the stench.

Fun story #2

I once slept in on the morning of a transatlantic flight, which was overall going to see me travelling for 14 odd hours. Taxi at the door, so it was straight out of bed, get dressed, and run downstairs. It was during this trip I decided to try the "trailer park shower": wet wipes. Absolutely bloody miracle - bought two packets and headed to the airport toilets. You just need to wash the stinky areas, and your face and neck, and you'll feel fresh as a daisy. This is why I always carry a pack of those things for long journeys.


----------



## Teddy (Apr 18, 2015)

How do people shower at night and go to the school the next morning without feeling dirty, or tired? I can't go anywhere without showering in the morning. Makes me feel alive lol.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 18, 2015)

Teddy said:


> How do people shower at night and go to the school the next morning without feeling dirty, or tired? I can't go anywhere without showering in the morning. Makes me feel alive lol.


I usually bathe at night. I don't wanna crawl into my bed all dirty and then wallow in that filth all night while I sleep. 
Different strokes for different folks?


----------



## Teddy (Apr 18, 2015)

FramerGirl420 said:


> I usually bathe at night. I don't wanna crawl into my bed all dirty and then wallow in that filth all night while I sleep.
> Different strokes for different folks?



I suppose, the only nights I'll shower will be hot ones. And even then, I still shower in the morning. It's pretty much a habit,


----------



## I AM STRAIGHT!!!! (Apr 18, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Anyone else put talc powder to their nutsack in the summer?  You haven't lived until you tried it.





Dean Ween said:


> I cake my nether realm in Gold Bond


I use stuff called Fresh Balls which is really really good. It's a cream that turns to powder as you rub it on your balls


----------



## nad7155 (Apr 18, 2015)

Teddy said:


> How do people shower at night and go to the school the next morning without feeling dirty



I can't.

I shower when I wake up, then again before I go to bed.

If I work out and have to go out again, I will shower thoroughly.

I can't imagine how people who shower/bathe just in the morning can sleep being all grimey.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 18, 2015)

My personal hygiene routine along with cleaning habits is probably enough to get me an OCD diagnosis.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 18, 2015)

For whoever lives in California, I feel bad for you. Does the current drought and residential water restrictions mean degraded personal hygiene?


----------



## Teddy (Apr 18, 2015)

I live in Cali. we all know we should cut down our water usage, or so I hope, but I still know people who take 1 HOUR showers, keep the water running when brushing teeth (guilty), and water their lawns every damn day. It's hard for some of us to take sacrifices.


Some people use the drought as an excuse to live like unkempt dogs. The extreme hippie types.


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Apr 19, 2015)

Shower every day unless I know I won't have to go out among people the next day.
DEFINITELY shower every day in summer.
Wash my hair daily in summer, ~every 2 days in the cooler months.
Brush my teeth twice daily, floss when I remember,  and guess who is the only person in their family who has never had a cavity?


----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 22, 2015)

My hygiene:

- When it comes to showers, I either do so before bed or after I wake up, depending if I showered at least 12 hours before hand. I also shower after running or doing a long, exhausting exercise. I'll go no longer than a day without taking a shower. I ALWAYS shower if I applied gel in my hair earlier in the day. On average, I shower 1-2 times per day.
- I brush my teeth at least twice a day between 1 - 2 minutes before flossing. Sometimes I whip out the mouthwash.
- I shave my face every few days, either trimming my facial hair or just plain shaving it. I like to change my facial hair every few weeks.
- After showering, I always brush my hair before and after I put on a shirt.
- Sometimes I shave the hair on my chest and armpits so I don't feel like a caveman.
- I wash my hands a lot. They dry out in the winter, along with my skin.
- If my face feels greasy, I always wipe it down with either baby wipes or just clean toilet paper or a paper towel, dampened with water, then dried with a towel.
- Toothpicks are my best friend after I eat.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 22, 2015)

I generally shower only every other day. That's gross apparently, but my hair is nicer and shinier than it was when I showered every day, so yeah works for me. (I have oily hair, so washing it daily dries it out which leads your hair to compensate with even more oil. Or something.) I don't use conditioner either.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 22, 2015)

Whenever I shave or condition my hair in the shower, I turn the water off. That way it won't wash away the conditioner or shaving stuff. And it also saves water. 

Kansas also has a drought problem like California (especially western Kansas), but unfortunately I think we are in deep denial about it. We need all that water for intensive agriculture, you know!


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 22, 2015)

I shower in the morning before class or work, I brush my teeth twice a day usually, and I wash my bedsheets twice a week. I also use unscented soaps and deoderants.

I trim my beard every few days and try to get a haircut very frequently.

On days when i dont shower, such as when i have a day off and dont have to do anything that requires me to leave my home, I at least try to wash my face.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 23, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> I generally shower only every other day. That's gross apparently, but my hair is nicer and shinier than it was when I showered every day, so yeah works for me. (I have oily hair, so washing it daily dries it out which leads your hair to compensate with even more oil. Or something.) I don't use conditioner either.


I think that's the only thing I skip. I only wash my hair every two days, because shampoo dries it out majorly and makes it yech if I wash it everyday. It ends up feeling and looking like straw.


----------



## ATM (Apr 23, 2015)

I wash myself with a rag on a stick.


----------



## Dalish (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 23, 2015)

I take a shower at least once a day, unless I'm sick or know I won't leave the house. Sometimes I'll take more than one shower a day if I get really sweaty or just want to take a shower to relax.

I shave in the shower as well, which adds a few minutes to my shower time.

I've experimented with taking cold showers or the Scottish shower (finishing the shower with cold water - which James Bond does in the books) which I like, but it needs to be warm out or it's miserable getting out. I'll have to experiment with it more this summer.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 23, 2015)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> I've experimented with taking cold showers or the Scottish shower (finishing the shower with cold water - which James Bond does in the books) which I like, but it needs to be warm out or it's miserable getting out. I'll have to experiment with it more this summer.



I usually finish with cold because it brings me out of the shower trance and also seems to dissolve and wash away soap and other cleaning products faster.


----------



## nyess (Apr 23, 2015)

Spoiler



I pee when I'm in the shower. Preferably with the shower faucet on.


----------



## Putrid Zombie (Apr 24, 2015)

I shower at night. Once a day.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 26, 2015)

And I use a certain eco-friendly laundry soap on my clothes so I don't contaminate the drinking water with phosphates, methylisothiazolinone, and other bad things. The frankincense/myrrh scented soap makes my clothes smell like hippie incense, but it might as well be that way since I'm apparently a hippie for being into all these eco-friendly products!


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Apr 27, 2015)

I shower every night before bed I can't stand going to bed dirty. I have to use lotion on my elbows and knees they get very ashy which I assume comes from my father who is mixed race. If my hair is long which is very curly I have to use conditioner because of the frizz, but if it is summer I buzz my hair so I only need shampoo. If my hair is long it has to be washed everyday because it will poof out and up. I loathe shaving but I do it before I go anywhere unless if I'm staying home. Thing that annoys me about shaving is I will have a 5 o'clock shadow about a hour after shaving, and I have to actually use an antique razor with real blades to shave.


----------



## milkshark (May 6, 2015)

In high school I showered daily, in the morning first thing. I shower about once or twice a week now, even working 40 hours a week doing light manual labor. I'm lucky, I don't sweat a lot or stink that much. Although one day of outdoor work in the sun has me smelling pretty bad and I will take a shower immediately after that. I keep my hair combed to the side, and I have a short goatee with no mustache so I look somewhat older than 19. I don't shave everyday, about 2 or 3 times a week usually.


----------



## Pikimon (May 7, 2015)

I sweat alot but I mercifully I dont have BO, however that doesnt stop from showering daily.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (May 7, 2015)

Years ago I was obsessed with showers.  Now that I'm living alone, I have to conserve, so I take a shower every other day usually, mostly to save on towels and on laundry.  Wet wipes can be your best friend sometimes.


----------



## Mourning Dove (May 9, 2015)

For any forum members with a beard, how do you clean it? Do you shampoo it or something? As someone without a beard, I am very curious.


----------



## Logia_Peter (May 10, 2015)

I cannot stand to go outside if my face has any blemish or puffiness.

I try to shower as often as I can.


----------



## Cosmos (May 10, 2015)

I take my personal hygiene very seriously. I take a bath every other day (because you're not supposed to wash your hair too frequently or else you'll strip away all the natural oils that keep it nice and shiny) and never forget to brush my teeth or put on deodorant. And yes, I take baths instead of showers; I'm very short so I can comfortably lie down in a tub. I *love* to spend anywhere from 3o minutes to an hour just soaking in hot, soapy water while reading a good book.

I also *really *don't understand people who don't look after their personal hygiene. I'm sort of prissy and I _hate_ being/feeling dirty and unclean. I don't understand how some lolcows and other people can go over a week (and maybe more) without showering or brushing their teeth. It makes no sense to me and makes me shudder


----------



## MACH-IV (May 11, 2015)

I figure that in a few years scientists will have invented a way to undo all negative effects of bad hygiene so I don't bother with any of that stuff.

I see dudes buying soap and toilet paper and all I can do is laugh. Such a damn waste of money when there are Yugioh cards literally just a few aisles away.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 11, 2015)

I shower every time I poop.


----------



## Megahertz (May 11, 2015)

Shower once every other day, once every day when I'm outside regularly or on the rag. I always wash my hair every other day. I have Hermione Granger-tier hair so anything more frequent than that results in nightmares... I can't wait until I graduate so I can chop all this fucking hair off.


----------



## nad7155 (May 11, 2015)

Megahertz said:


> Shower once every other day



Sorry, but that's just gross.


----------



## Megahertz (May 11, 2015)

/shrug tell that to the numerous other people in this thread who do the same. I don't have body odor, i wear clean clothes every day, and I spend most of my time indoors. Some people get gross within a 24 hour period because of lifestyle or genetics, some people don't.


----------



## nad7155 (May 11, 2015)

Megahertz said:


> I don't have body odor



Maybe you are so used to it that you don't notice what others do???


----------



## Cosmos (May 11, 2015)

nad7155 said:


> Sorry, but that's just gross.



That's how a lot of people are, honestly. Including myself. Like I mentioned in my own post, you shouldn't wash your hair every other day because it's bad for it; overwashing leaves it dry and dull. And there have actually been studies done that show that showering every single day isn't very good for your skin and hair; a lot of experts recommend showering every other day for a variety of reasons (the aforementioned hair is Plus, you conserve a lot of water by not showering every single day.



nad7155 said:


> Maybe you are so used to it that you don't notice what others do???



You don't automatically stink just because you don't take a shower every single day. As long as you maintain personal hygiene (brushed teeth and hair, deodorant, clean clothes, etc) you'll be totally fine. 

I'm not saying that you should only bathe once or twice a week. It's just that you don't *need *to shower every single day.


----------



## nad7155 (May 11, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> You don't automatically stink just because you don't take a shower every single day.



I will agree that we disagree.

No hard feelings.


----------



## Cosmos (May 11, 2015)

nad7155 said:


> I will agree that we disagree.
> 
> No hard feelings.



I just think it's important to understand that not every body is the same. Some people need to take 2 showers a day while others only need one every 2 days. I don't think it's very fair (and honestly, a bit offensive) to assume that, just because someone doesn't shower every single day, they're dirty and smelly. As long as you maintain basic hygiene you'll be fine.  

Like I said, anything beyond every other day is *really *not a good idea. Personally, I've never gone more than 2 days without bathing in my entire life because, like I said, I'm sort of prissy. But I don't feel dirty and unclean until late in the second day (I usually take baths at night, when I can relax and read for as long as I want). That's just my own personal experience with my own body; it doesn't have to apply to everyone else.


----------



## Megahertz (May 11, 2015)

This sounds horribly childish, but just because you smell after not showering for a day doesn't mean that everybody else does. People are different, they live in different places, and they do different things throughout the day. It is very easy to take cleanliness seriously and assume that everybody else does the same thing as you, but this isn't as objective as "you have to brush your teeth and wash your face every day". (because let's be real, anybody who doesn't _is pretty gross.)
_
Although I can't imagine that anybody who goes beyond "every other day" would be able to pass as clean.



nad7155 said:


> Maybe you are so used to it that you don't notice what others do???



I have the unfortunate luck of knowing some people who are unaware of their own BO, and I know what they smell like. That is not me. There is an invention called deodorant that those people either do not use or aren't using strong enough types.



nad7155 said:


> I will agree that we disagree.


No big deal.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 12, 2015)

I have to shower at least twice a day, because basically if I get even a little bit sweaty then my skin, particularly on my legs, becomes unbearably itchy. I tend to finish with a splash of cold water to wake me up. I always change my shirt, socks and underwear on a daily basis. 

I tend to wash my hair twice a week, as it doesn't really get greasy and if I wash it too much, my scalp dries out. Even if I do get lazy about washing my hair, it's thick enough that foulness isn't noticeable.

I have a bad reaction to antiperspirant - whenever I've tried it, my armpits wind up looking like Baron Harkonnen. I use a very unfashionable deodorant, but (and this is going to sound really weird) it complements my natural scent, so it works for me.



Mourning Dove said:


> For any forum members with a beard, how do you clean it? Do you shampoo it or something? As someone without a beard, I am very curious.


Normally just ordinary shower gel will do, but I tend to keep it short. I grew it out once for a play and tried using shampoo and conditioner, but to be honest I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Nettle (May 14, 2015)

what's the general consensus on baths here (or was it already covered)? 

i always shower after i take a bath and a few close friends have subtly hinted to me that its unnecessary and a bit neurotic to do so. i mean, baths are primarily for relaxation in my opinion. i'm marinating in a stew of my own dead skin and sweat and dirt for two hours, and as good as that feels its also a lil gross. i'll want to rinse off after or else i feel nasty. thoughts?


----------



## Magpie (May 14, 2015)

Nettle said:


> what's the general consensus on baths here (or was it already covered)?
> 
> i always shower after i take a bath and a few close friends have subtly hinted to me that its unnecessary and a bit neurotic to do so. i mean, baths are primarily for relaxation in my opinion. i'm marinating in a stew of my own dead skin and sweat and dirt for two hours, and as good as that feels its also a lil gross. i'll want to rinse off after or else i feel nasty. thoughts?



That's totally reasonable. I rinse off after baths seeing as I often will take my time in the bath to shave and I don't want little bits of hair sticking to me, that and the foam from the bath soaks I use. A few seconds splashing myself down in the shower saves me feeling nasty. Plus I can be a bit prone to UTIs and I would rather not have that nagging thought in my head. Shower up.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 14, 2015)

Take a rag.

Rub your taint with it.

Smell rag. 

What does it smell like?


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 15, 2015)

Shower every other day, and take a bath + wash my bangs between days. I'm another person who prefers baths to showers; it's more relaxing, and I enjoy being able to lie down.

I had an issue with deodorant for the past few months - I would put too much on, and as a result it stained a bunch of my shirts to the point that I can't wear them anymore. I recently switched to a gel-based brand, and it's working a lot better.

As for my teeth, I usually only brush before bed. I know that's not the smartest decision, but I was just at the dentist today, and apparently my teeth look great. I should really start flossing though.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 15, 2015)

I'll occasionally take baths, but they're strictly about loafing around in warm water, smoking and drinking while I watch a movie, and in no way related to cleaning my body.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 23, 2015)

The Knife said:


> Question: am I the only person who brushes my teeth in the shower? Husbando thinks it's weird.



I did in college. 

I forget brushing my teeth sometimes at night or in the morning. Maybe I need to start brushing in the shower again. Nah my mom would fucking flip.


----------



## Optimistic (May 23, 2015)

The Knife said:


> No it isn't. You can spit and drool all over the place in the shower and it's not a big deal.



If brushing your teeth in the shower is wrong,  I don't want to be right.


----------



## The Dude (May 24, 2015)

Shower every other day, deodorant every day, brush teeth every day, shave once a week. I've got a skin condition on my scalp that if I shower too often then it becomes quite painful and itchy. Luckily I've got a pretty soft job that's indoors and the most strenuous thing I have to do is walking patrols around a building, so I don't sweat too often.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 24, 2015)

Tragi-Chan said:


> basically if I get even a little bit sweaty then my skin, particularly on my legs, becomes unbearably itchy.



Me too me too.

It's expensive, but I find I'm not clawing at my underarms in the shower anymore since I started using Clinique roll in deodorant, Sephora's website sells it. I was using whatever I had a coupon for, but I found that it was impossible to rinse off in the shower.



atm said:


> I wash myself with a rag on a stick.



I've done that a few times, no lie. Minus stick.


----------



## Jaimas (May 25, 2015)

No thread on hygiene is complete without Connor:



			
				Connor said:
			
		

> There are sticky, lint like objects in the area of my groin, and near the perineum. They smell like death. In fact, that is what my groin smells like, even after applying Gold Bond and Lotrimin and taking a long bath.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 25, 2015)

I shower daily,wish i could shower twice but water bills are becoming more expensive.
If i cant shower everyday,i feel bad,i cant even sleep.
I also brush my teeth 3-2 times everyday,again i think i should brush even more times.


----------



## A.Shitposter (May 25, 2015)

I remove my skin and hand wash it like a civilized person!


----------



## Jomadre (May 25, 2015)

Shower 5-6 times a week, once a week I hit the steamroom at the local YMCA and sweat like a motherfucker as long as I can stand it (I find that spending time in the steam room, then going to the sauna will make me sweat like crazy). 

The sweating like a motherfucker is important, most of the foul odors your body produces is from dead bacteria and rancid body greases that accumulate in your pores.  Sweating a lot flushes it all out, then you can simply wash it off in the shower.  It really helps keep the stank down (as a fat guy, I am aware of the fat guy stank so I go to efforts to reduce that whenever possible).  Clean underwear and socks every day, wash me bed linens at least once a week (more often if called for).

I brush and floss once a day.  

My last fuckbuddy told me I had the cleanest genitals she's ever seen, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Bogs (May 26, 2015)

Shower about twice a week, usually Sunday and Wednesday night. Change my clothes everyday (esp. underwear and socks), brush my teeth once a day (my teeth are entirely doomed to fuckdom, but for now they're holding up well) and mouthwash in the morning. I AXE up in the morning (no homo) and shave my armpits once a week. I also meticulously shave my face throughout the week.

I suffer from Eczema so that's why I don't shower as often as I should, as I react badly to the hot water.


----------



## Zeorus (May 26, 2015)

Shower every day (every other day at the very least) as my hair gets disgusting and greasy otherwise.  Shaving occurs pretty regularly now that I have a kitchen job.


----------



## GV 002 (May 27, 2015)

I shower and wash my hair every other day, sometimes every day.  My skin is pretty sensitive and I have eczema, so I can't overexpose it to products in the shower or it dries out and gets worse.  My hair is a bugger as well, being both really long and really fine, it takes a lot of care to keep it in good health, so washing it every single day tends to fuck it up.  

To put it another way I'm a dermatologist's nightmare and a stylist's dream.


----------

